# What causes battery corrosion?



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

My battery terminals have started to have corrosion on them, and was wondering why this would happen. I know i can go down to any parts store and buy some of thoes lil anit-corrosion pads, but i was wondering what causes such a thing to happen.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

the moisture content in the ambient air causes it. either get those pads, or throw some grease or something on there. anything to keep it air tight.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Those anti-corrosion pads and some vasaline on the terminals works very well in preventing any build up...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

OK, get to use my college chemistry at last!

Basically, the combination of moisture, electricity, and metal create what is called galvanic corrosion, causing wee bits of metal to migrate about and causing corrosion (the same proccess is used to make zinc galvanized steel). The best you can do is eleiminate one of those components and since you can't get rid of the electiricty or metal, cut down on the moisture.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*fcsmotorsports...*

See, I told you to not to skip your CHEM 101 class back in the day!  Hahahah!!!

I always knew there was a reason why I went to school.... *thinking* Ahhhhhh... that's it.... CUZ OF CARS!!! *reading english = reading car mags* *writing essays = writing on nissanforums.com* *speeches = errrr, talking about cars?!?* *simple act of going to school = learning how to drive and remembering why public transportation sucks*!!! =) 

You just helped solve one of the problems of this world! Thank god for *fcsmotorsports*!  

Hehe!

SINcerely,
KaOz.


----------

